# Aftermarket Exhaust



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

I am looking for a nice deep tone, but not loud. I just want something a little more sporty and just a tad louder than stock. I have a CAI.

I am looking at the Flowmaster 60 series delta. Anyone have one of these?

Also I was trying to figure out if I just want to get the muffler or go all out with headers/catback. Would that make it too loud, like a ricer? I do not want the word ricer associated with my car.

Would adding the muffler alone help reduce some of the bog when I press the gas down. Seems like the CAI is sucking too much air and it can't push it out fast enough, like too much backpressure or something?


----------

